# Need help in choosing speakers!



## Byron23 (Jul 29, 2020)

Hey there,

Most of the companies are facing a crisis due to the COVID-19 pandemic. I'm working in an IT company in Toronto. We've gone through the worse due to COVID-19. By the end of August, we've got an event. We plan to incorporate some new ideas into this event to make it more appealing.

Also, there will be an awareness program on how to overcome Covid-19. I want it to be perfect, so I've approached an event technology service to make our event a great success. They introduced the latest technologies, projectors, speakers, but I'm not sure which ones I can use. Please share your suggestions.

Thanks!


----------

